# E8 with a mind of it's own



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I came down this morning to a worktop covered in coffee grinds and couldnt work out why.

Then I started to hear an odd noise when I was in the lounge.

Turns out it was my E8 grinding on it's own. It was set to a .2 second grind time which I use to top up the basket.

I switched the button to change it to my 4.5second grind time to see what that did. Turns out that resulted in even more coffee on the worktop.

I assumed it was perhaps a temprental portafilter switched, but then it started beeping constantly at me with and without grinding.

Clearly a gremlin in there somewhere. It has not got wet or been mistreated in any way recently to warrant this unruly behaviour.

I am a bit stuck with regard to next steps as I was very lucky to have won this grinder from a forum raffle in 2015. So no idea about where to go for warranty or support.

Anyone else seen such odd behaviour?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That grinder came from conti in april of 2015, I believe it came with a 1 year warranty but I can check for you, foundry might also be able to help out as a compak retailer


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

aaroncornish said:


> I came down this morning to a worktop covered in coffee grinds and couldnt work out why.
> 
> Then I started to hear an odd noise when I was in the lounge.
> 
> ...


Frank at Ferrari Espresso fixed my old K3; good guy.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Coffeechap


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

pooch and pup been having midnight espresso parties?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> pooch and pup been having midnight espresso parties?


Possibly! Puppy is still in the habit of weeing everywhere :/


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Possibly! Puppy is still in the habit of weeing everywhere :/


a sure sign of excessive espresso intake, although even more linked to filter drinkers. Have you checked to see if the grind size has been changed?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> Thanks Coffeechap


Tried this afternoon, but no answer so will try tomorrow for you


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

In reply to your post, I have had no issues whatsoever, I tend to have the power button in the on position as well so any spurious signals would cause the same effects that you are experiencing .

Do you have any other electrical device nearby or within the vicinity of the grinder , how's your wiring in your house ?

check polarity if possible

is the touch pad clean and or have you removed any protective cover (screen cover)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Touch pad is clean.

Wiring is pretty good as far as I know. It's in the kitchen extension and the RCD is relatively modern looking.

No new devices in the area.

I have a socket tester so will hook it up.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Buggar - forgot to unplug it last night. Woken up at 5am by phantom grinding. Have tried it on a new socket now - no issues so far but it was only on for an hour or so


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is this happening from the centre (off) position on the rocker switch or the on-demand position? i.e. lights on or off?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Nick

Lights on/on demand mode.

I might take the front cover off of the control panel and make sure there is nothing untoward in there, like a spider or something.

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You shouldn't really leave grinders on all of the time, it is best to turn them over night or foe prolonged periods of no use.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> You shouldn't really leave grinders on all of the time, it is best to turn them over night or foe prolonged periods of no use.


I don't normally. Got puppy brain and man flu so forgot to turn it off.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> I don't normally. Got puppy brain and man flu so forgot to turn it off.


Ouch two dissorders at once! Any mortal man would fold


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spoke to Chris at Conti who said the gr Next came with their commercial warranty of one year. My suggestion is to turn it on only when you need to use it which will prevent that situation happening again.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Was the problem ever sorted or did I miss something?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Was the problem ever sorted or did I miss something?


Sadly never solved and the control panel is completely dead now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> Sadly never solved and the control panel is completely dead now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That may be a good development as it's easier to track down a dead component as opposed to one that is working intermittently.

The control panel and lights stopped working on my E8 recently. It was the voltage transformer, replaced it and all working again now.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Norvin said:


> That may be a good development as it's easier to track down a dead component as opposed to one that is working intermittently.
> The control panel and lights stopped working on my E8 recently. It was the voltage transformer, replaced it and all working again now.


Would you mind sharing which part you replaced

One of our broadcast engineers at work has said he will replace for me









Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The biggest component on the board, twin coil 6va transformer. It has 0 115 115 0 on the top, 0 15 15 0 on the bottom. Should cost about £10.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks









On the main board in the body, or the board on the content panel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

On the main board in the body under the bottom cover.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I had this happen on a Mazzer Mini. I was weighing in so no mystery grinds over night. I have wondered if it was down to static as I removed the grid mazzer use and had noticed that grinding produces a lot of static. In my case the grinder would simply start all on it's own for various periods especially in warmer weather never when it was cold.

Under warrantee so the fix is a replacement timer board. FOC fortunately as they are rather expensive, far more than they would cost to make. It was nothing to do with buttons etc just something bizarre about the electronics.

As a precaution all of my coffee stuff is now plugged into a surge protected extension socket. This might have been the cause. No way of knowing. We used to get some real lulu's in the past. Not had any for years but that doesn't mean that they still aren't there. Lights would dim for a few seconds and then the mains would recover, some light bulbs would produce a rather loud pop and one wall mounted dimmer made a really loud bang.  I used to put it down to the Leyland nightshift as it was always late in the evening.

John

-


----------

